# Laurel Berry Oil



## SoapTrey (Sep 12, 2017)

I'm going to make some Aleppo soap just for fun and also to give to a couple of friends who have fairly bad eczema to see if it helps them at all. I'm really curious.

Anyway, do you know of a good source of Laurel Berry Oil?  I've done a Google search and found a couple of places I can order from, but I've never ordered from any of these places, so I wanted to see if anyone had a known good supplier.

I'm sure some of you have some experience with LBO... if so, any negatives to using it?  Anything I should be on the lookout for?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## artemis (Sep 12, 2017)

I seem to remember someone asking a similar question not too long ago. I wonder if I can find the thread...

Edit: I found it, but the OP didn't say where it came from. There is information on how to use it, though: http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=64108


----------



## SoapTrey (Sep 12, 2017)

Excellent artemis!  Thank you so much!!


----------



## jewels621 (Sep 12, 2017)

I've got some from BeScented.com. Love it! And I've had really good luck with her scents, as well.


----------



## Britannic (Sep 12, 2017)

jewels621 said:


> I've got some from BeScented.com. Love it! And I've had really good luck with her scents, as well.



I got my LBO from them as well, excellent quality and made a beautiful soap once cured (at least 6 months). I also made a more conventional Bastille soap with LBO and love the creamy feel of the lather. FYI, as you probably know, the LBO is very pungent and hard to mask with scent, so I recommend using a very strong fragrance to complement it.


----------



## jewels621 (Sep 12, 2017)

Britannic said:


> I got my LBO from them as well, excellent quality and made a beautiful soap once cured (at least 6 months). I also made a more conventional Bastille soap with LBO and love the creamy feel of the lather. FYI, as you probably know, the LBO is very pungent and hard to mask with scent, so I recommend using a very strong fragrance to complement it.



I'm about five months into my cure and I didn't use any scent in this batch. The scent has mellowed considerably. I smell earthy green in a good way now. I could hardly stand it when I first made it! :sick:


----------



## CTAnton (Sep 12, 2017)

I'm with jewels...I didn't scent my aleppo styled soap. It's mellowed quite a bit and now it's earthy....I don't think it would be worth the risk of adding some other scent to "mask " it....something tells me this inherent scent is here to stay and quite pleasant to my nose at the 5 month mark..YMMV..just my 3 cents, adjusted for inflation...


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 13, 2017)

I have some I made over two years ago and it's finally at a point where the smell of it is tolerable.  It smelled like split pea soup to me.  Then go earthy and now just a vague scent.   I can't remember where I got mine.  I think from a bulk purchase group.  I wasn't impress with the soap, but then I don't like castile soap either.  I like my other soaps a whole lot better.


----------

